

Ask HN: What are some good developer portfolios? - mattm

I'm setting up a personal website and want to include a portfolio page to showcase the work I've done.  Does anyone have any good examples of portfolio pages for developers?  I'd like to look through some to gather ideas for setting up mine.<p>I've come across this one - http://thinkcage.com/portfolio/ - but he is a designer, not a developer.<p>Feel free to promote your own.
======
vorador
I just show my github page.

